# Beware of this Breeder! Update!



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I want everyone to beware of a breeder by the name of Phyliss Sherbert out of KS. She is selling defective pups! One that I am fostering for a awhile came to me with bloody runny stool and severly dehydrated. I posted a pic. I call her Small Fry. She is 17 weeks weighs 1lbs 3oz. Her front legs are severly bowed out, her ears stand straight up, as does her tail. Sold online as a registered healthy maltese. Imagine the new owners surprise when they picked her up at the airport. This is not the first pup that has had major problems that this breeder has sold to the unsuspecting buyer. Please do your research and do not buy from this breeder PLEASE!


[attachment=14049:attachment]



[attachment=14050:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww....she is a sweet looking baby...big hugs to her.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

's to Small Fry and to you. It turns my stomach to hear about 'breeders' like this. The puppies are the only ones who suffer.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Good for you that you are taking care of this baby. 

Where are her original owners, and how did she come to stay with you? As for being dehydrated, if the breeder just released her, we could say that this was a fault of the breeder. I would be more inclined to think it is the new owner who got it to you like this, as the pup would be dead if it had been this way from the breeder to any period of time. I am in no way defending the breeder, but do have concern for the "new owner". Many pups can develop coccidiosis as a result of the stress in changing from home and the new owner. This could account for the bloody diarrhea and the dehydration. Did the new owner have it vet checked? How long did they keep it before it was placed with you?

Also, the ears standing up could be the result of ear infections. I would surely check this out.

Quality of the pup looks poor, and it sure does need a bath and its hair combed. Again, what care did the new owner provide to let it come to you like this?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww that little face melts my heart


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with Happy. The tail could be standing because of stress and
illness too. It's not a well bred pup from the picture, but it's probably not
as bad as the owner perceived it to be. I hope the little guy gets a good
home.



The Coccidia parasite is in over 70% of dogs. It lies dormant until the immune system

becomes weak, then multiplies. Stress can most assuredly do this, as well as illness.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

The new owners took her to the vet withen hours after getting her off the plane. They live in Green Bay. I have the vet report. They put the pup on an iv drip and medication. The pup was able to go home only to relapse with the loose stools, again she was taken to the vet where she was surrendered. I have a family friend there that called me. That pic was taken when I picked her up. It wasnt long before I took her to yet another vet. 
She is found to be in good health now. The loose stools are beging to subside, and she is starting to perk up. Her ears are not infected, at least as far as anyone could tell, she just holds them up. As does her tail. She has had a good bath and comb out and a good trim, and looks a little better. If I trim her legs though you would be able to notice the sevear boe in them, so I have opted not to. Her nails were so long that they had turend in and were starting to pierce her little pads. The poor baby







I dont think the new owners were bad people from what I know this was their first pup, they had no children, and were adopting the pup as their new baby. I think they were so dissapointed that perhaps they couldnt just love her. I dont know why they didnt send her back or if they got a refund or not. All I do know is she is really cute in her own unique way and hope she finds a good forever home in the future.
She hasnt started playing with toy's yet but she loves to be held in soft blankets. Potty traing has been slow with the runnys, but I think she is catching on a little everyday. I have had her for four days now. She is on a boiled chicken and rice diet three times a day with pleanty of fresh bottled water to drink. I use my daughtors cabbage patch kids sweaters to keep her warm when we go out side. It was so sad when she acted scared of the grass. I dont think she has ever even seen outside before her plane ride.
Ill keep you all updated on her progress. Oh and I forgot, she is on metronidazole, twice a day for ten days. The vet says this should clear her right up. I hope so.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Bless your wonderful heart and hers..Thank you for doing this , I think it's great...
Best of luck to the both of you..
















Andrea~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She may have very well lived in a cage and is experiencing all this for the first time.
I still think those ears may come down in time as well as the tail. 
I hope she's fully recovered and can love playing soon.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Will the owners take her back when she is recovered?

I seem to recall from you last posts that you are scheduled to get two little girls that your Mom helped you with. Looks like you are in for a lot of fun with the three babies.

I'm glad to see this little girl is on the mend.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That poor baby! How could anyone be so cruel? Thank you so much for giving her the loving care she needs so badly!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwww that poor little soul, she is so lucky that you have her and you're giving her all the love she needs to recover, you know once she is healthy and begins to grow she could turn out to be just beautiful. When her hair grows it could more than likely weigh her ears down.
Let's hope she gets better real fast and someone can give her a good forever home


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She's on the USDA list of breeders so this is a mill puppy. 

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/USDA.html

That would explain her condition and the fact she's never seen grass before.

Hugs and cuddles to this precious soul. I'm glad you are taking care of her.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OH man, it's so sad that she is/was in such a bad condition but so very nice that you are there to help her.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

What a great thing you are doing! It's sad about her breeding & that the owners did not want to take care of her. She's lucky to have you caring for her and I sincerely hope she will be well and find a caring forever home. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you for taking care of this puppy. Hope she recovers quickly, and finds her forever home soon.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> Will the owners take her back when she is recovered?
> 
> I seem to recall from you last posts that you are scheduled to get two little girls that your Mom helped you with. Looks like you are in for a lot of fun with the three babies.
> 
> I'm glad to see this little girl is on the mend.[/B]


Thanks everyone for your well wishes!







Yes my babies should be here on the 11th! I wasnt expecting this little one to come into our home. Its funny how fate works out. I know in the long run I cant keep her. I dont know what kind of medical problems she may have in the future, I guess i dont know what any of my malts medical needs will be in the future, but Im not sure I could afford the medical bills if they were to start racking up on her....No the owners dont want her back. She isnt what they wanted. She seems to be feeling better by every hour that passes. She even barked! Its the first sound I have heard her make.







There was one other problem with her. She has an undershot jaw, and her little pink tonge is always poking out. Its the cutest thing, but bad for her I know. 
Well she's made it this far...I hope she makes it for many more years to come. Anyone have any idea if she will get any bigger? She is so tiny Im afraid half the time im going to set her down somewhere and lose her! Her little front legs are so bowed that her little chest almost touches the ground. I cant wait till next weekend. Ill have the new pups and my mum is going to let me borrow her camara (mine got smashed) thats why I havent posted alot of pics latlely. I want to put more pics of her up, but Ill have to wait till next Saturday.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=268258
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. I'm glad your little ones are coming to you soon.
I wonder if the people who bought this pup have checked into the lemon laws in your state? I would hope something could be done concerning this breeder. 
I can't help but wonder what kind of people would just dispose of a pup because it wasn't what they wanted. If I were approached by them for a pup after knowing they gave this one up, I certainly wouldn't sell them one of mine.
Maybe you can find a nice person in your area who couldn't afford to purchase a Maltese and make a gift of this little girl.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you mean an overbite? Where the upper front teeth go over the lower teeth?
or do you mean under where the lower teeth go over the upper? Most times
an undershot mouth is due to a shorter muzzle. It's really not a big deal either way
except in show dogs.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> Do you mean an overbite? Where the upper front teeth go over the lower teeth?
> or do you mean under where the lower teeth go over the upper? Most times
> an undershot mouth is due to a shorter muzzle. It's really not a big deal either way
> except in show dogs.[/B]


your right, its an overbite, not an underbite. The lower jaw is shorter then the top jaw. Will this affect her quality of life? She deffinatly wont be a show puppy, unless they have a catigory for most unique!







She would win every time!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope she finds the forever home she deserves.

BOO on that breeder!

Melanie


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i don't know why but this girl brought tears to my eye's, i know she's not well yet she still looks pretty happy and she's just so cute, stand up ears and all.....i wish i could take her







which is funny because i see photo's of rescue maltese here all the time...there's just something about this little girl.

as for the people who gave her up...well, they just sicken me, so she wasn't "perfect" enough for them, she's beautiful and has been through enough stress already, people like that don't deserve any dog in my opinion, when did looks or standard become more important than giving a dog that really needs some love a home, if they were so concerned about having a maltese close to standard they could have brought a second one. i would take this girl in a hearbeat if i could.

she's such a sweetheart


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The way I interpreted Lil Boo's post, this puppy was shipped to these people who paid money for what they thought was a healthy Maltese puppy. In all fairness, I think most people would be upset to receive a puppy with bowed legs, stand up ears, etc. under these circumstances. As Lil Boo said, you can only wonder what hidden health issues she may face and huge vet bills.

I don't know what happened after that, but I'm glad this puppy ended up with Lil Boo rather than being sent back to the breeder. She is very cute and I'm sure there is someone out there who will cherish this precious little girl.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little girl







. Looks like the odds were stacked against her from the get go.I'm glad you have taken her in to help her. I get so sad over situations like this.That so called breeder should be punished for this.She must be the worst of the worst.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> The way I interpreted Lil Boo's post, this puppy was shipped to these people who paid money for what they thought was a healthy Maltese puppy. In all fairness, I think most people would be upset to receive a puppy with bowed legs, stand up ears, etc. under these circumstances. As Lil Boo said, you can only wonder what hidden health issues she may face and huge vet bills.
> 
> I don't know what happened after that, but I'm glad this puppy ended up with Lil Boo rather than being sent back to the breeder. She is very cute and I'm sure there is someone out there who will cherish this precious little girl.[/B]


sorry if my post sounded bad









i can totally understand that it would upset someone who payed for a Maltese and ended up with one that has a lot of faults and health problems, i guess i just don't understand how after all she's been through they can just get rid of her, she might have some problems but she's beautiful and i would have kept her for sure.

i know she doesn't look perfect in Maltese standards but surely that's no reason to get rid of her?

it's just hurts me i guess because i don't understand it...it's not something i could ever do.

i am glad things are going well for her and at least they didn't have her put to sleep i suppose...i hope this breeder gets shut down too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Not everyone feels the same way you and I do. My Lady started having seizures three days after I adopted her, then got diabetes a year and a half later, but it never occurred to me to give her up.

I can understand, though, why people would not want to commit to this puppy. Loving a chronically ill dog can be heartbreaking and perhaps they thought they couldn't handle it? And huge vet bills are a real consideration for most people no matter how well meaning. Not many of us can spend thousands on a puppy, then turn around and spend several thousands more in vet bills. If it turns out this puppy does indeed have Parvo, it could get quite costly.

I'm just glad they, for whatever reason, turned her in to the vet rather than sending her back to this miller.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> Not everyone feels the same way you and I do. My Lady started having seizures three days after I adopted her, then got diabetes a year and a half later, but it never occurred to me to give her up.
> 
> I can understand, though, why people would not want to commit to this puppy. Loving a chronically ill dog can be heartbreaking and perhaps they thought they couldn't handle it? And huge vet bills are a real consideration for most people no matter how well meaning. Not many of us can spend thousands on a puppy, then turn around and spend several thousands more in vet bills. If it turns out this puppy does indeed have Parvo, it could get quite costly.
> 
> I'm just glad they, for whatever reason, turned her in to the vet rather than sending her back to this miller.[/B]


i didn't know Lady had seizures, does she have them often or are they better now?

i can kind of understand when you put it that way, it would be hard for some people to fall in love with a puppy that could live a short life and vet bills on top of that could cripple people financially....it's still sad but i am glad she didn't go back to the puppy mill because that would have been so much worse.

it's just heartbreaking that someone can breed puppies like this and not even care about their welfare, how can money ever be so important









i just love the photo's of her, her stand up ears are so cute and in the second photo it looks like she has a cool breeze blowing in her face









hopefully everything will turn out well for this little one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually, epilepsy gets worse over time, not better. Lady gets two different types of seizure medications and we have the seizures pretty well under control, though.

I feel very blessed that she has made it to 11 years old despite all her health issues.

I guess I am very sensitive and understanding of anyone who cannot handle a chronically ill dog, either emotionally or financially. I spend close to $2000 a year on Lady's diabetic supplies and prescriptions alone plus frequent vet visits, bloodwork, etc. Emotionally it is very difficult to love a dog you may not have for a long time. I've been so lucky with Lady, but others here on SM have gone through the heartbreak of losing a very young dog.

I have no idea what the situation was with the person who originally bought this puppy, but I give them credit for turning her over to the vet rather than sending her back to that awful breeder. She's got a good chance now to find a loving home thanks to Lil Boo Boo.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

hugs and snuggles to Small fFry, she is a cutie. it is too bad her little legs are like that, does it inhibit her movement? I hope she grows big and strong and healthy


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

That must be so hard, at least Lady was lucky enough to find a home with you.

11 years is pretty good too, i know i would find it very hard living with a dog that may not live too long, i think i could do it but i also know it wouldn't be easy especially because i consider pets family and i would be devistated to lose one. 

and it is great this one ended up at the vet, i hope all goes well for her, she has been lucky so far even though she has so many problems.

she remided me of Mishkin in the second photo, he gets that expression on his face when it's windy and it just melts my heart.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks Everyone for getting the word around about this breeder!







I know some one else that purchased a dog a few years ago from this breeder. I have a pic of the dogs back legs. They arnt pretty!
As for Small frys movement... she seems to get around ok, but it has proven diffcult to find a sweater or a coat for her. Her front legs are so short that if the sweater has sleeves they are to long, and if its a coat that velcros around the chest all I have tried are to long and she cant walk. I ordered a xxsmall chennil sweater from ebay today, so we'll see if it will work. Its supposed to get down in to 20 degrees this week here. She's gonna freeze. I wish I could sew! 
I try to keep her inside as much as possiable and have wee pads down for her, but she wont even go near them. She wants to go outside! Perhaps its because she found that "hey this outside thing is pretty neat!" To bad for her she dosnt realize its way to cold for her.
Below is a pic of the other dog and her legs!

[attachment=14171:attachment]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I really hate that you have taken her outside rather than keeping her confined. Just remember that if she has coccidiosis or giardia, these germs are now in your yard, and your other pups will be exposed to them. The good thing is that your temperature is going to drop to levels that may kill them. 
When pups are sick, it's best to keep them confined, especially if you don't know the cause.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks Happy! I wish someone had told me that.







No one has said to keep her isolated.







I have been using the hose on all the spots she has went. I take her to the same spot, so its been rather easy to keep an eye on her stools. Should I go out and pour bleach over where she has been going? Well if everyone may get sick I guess I better make an appointment for everyone







Ill send the bills for everyone else to that breeder to!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Aww, what a sweet little angel.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

OMG-I just saw this thread-what a sweet little face-and her ears make her look like a sweet little gremlin-I'd take her in a NYC second.

How big is she? As far as a coat goes-you may want to try an extra large mens sock-the tube kind, and cut it short, and have two holes for her little legs.

My little Angel has seizures once every few weeks-the Vet says there's nothing that can be done-she's otherwise healthy as a horse. She also tends to shake in the morning before breakfast-so I get up extra early to get a meal into her before the shaking starts.
(I don't know Angels history-she's a rescue-but I think she's perfect, no matter what!)

Hugs for that little bitty girl, and hugs for you too!!

Airmid and Angel


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is Angel getting medication for seizures? If she has idiopathic (organic) epilepsy like my Lady, your vet is right. It can't be cured, but the seizures can (and should be) be controlled.

I certainly don't want to question your vet, but seizures every few weeks is not good. Every time she has a seizure, the brain rewires itself to make it easier to have the next seizure which can lead to more frequent and severe seizures and even brain damage.

My vet told me years ago that seizures more frequent than a few times a year need to be treated with medication. They usually start with phenobarbital.

Here is a fabulous website about canine epilepsy:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> Is Angel getting medication for seizures? If she has idiopathic (organic) epilepsy like my Lady, your vet is right. It can't be cured, but the seizures can (and should be) be controlled.
> 
> I certainly don't want to question your vet, but seizures every few weeks is not good. Every time she has a seizure, the brain rewires itself to make it easier to have the next seizure which can lead to more frequent and severe seizures and even brain damage.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the web site!! When I have a few moments, I'm going to read all I can. The Vet seemed to think it may be from low blood sugar, and has told us to feed her often all day long. (Of course-she likes that idea) They haven't increased in frequency, but you're right-she shouldn;t have to go through that-it's so awful. 
Thanks again-Angel is so precious to us-we don't know where she came from originally, but we are so very lucky to have her!!


----------

